# Baha rolls and Creamy Brie Kisses



## QSis (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay, I am making four appetizers for Thanksgiving dinner at my parents' house. Only one I've made before (Asparagus spears wrapped in prosciutto). 

Mussels are on sale so I'm making them (steamed with stuff). 

And the other two I am pretty sure I've copied from this forum, but I don't remember who posted them.

Has anyone made these? Are they "tried and true" and do you have any tips for me to watch out for?

Thanks!

Lee

Baha Rolls
about 32 appetizer servings 

1 cup uncooked quick-cooking rice 
1-1/2 cups chicken broth 
1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing 
1 tablespoon rice vinegar or white wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon minced green onion 
2 teaspoons grated gingerroot or 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
4 (8-inch) flour tortillas 
1/2 pound fresh spinach (1 bunch), stems removed 
3-ounce pouch Tuna Or SHRIMP
3/4 cup thin julienne-strip, peeled cucumber 
1/4 medium avocado, pitted, peeled and thinly sliced 
1 egg white, beaten 
Pickled ginger strips, thin julienne-strip carrot and fresh cilantro or parsley for garnish (optional) 

Cook rice according to package directions, using chicken broth in place of water. Fluff rice; cool or cover and chill if preparing ahead.

In a bowl stir together mayonnaise, vinegar, onion and gingerroot; stir mixture into cooked rice until well combined.

To assemble rolls, place tortillas on flat surface. Spread 1/4 of the rice mixture evenly over each tortilla to within 1/2 inch of edge. Arrange spinach leaves, overlapping slightly, over rice layer.

Sprinkle tuna and cucumber evenly over spinach. On each tortilla, place 2 slices of avocado crosswise over center of filling. Starting at bottom edge of each tortilla, roll up tightly, enclosing filling and avocado in center. Moisten opposite edge of tortilla with egg white; press edges together to seal. Wrap in waxed paper and twist ends; chill at least 2 hours before serving. 

To serve, unwrap rolls; slice each roll crosswise into eight 1-inch slices. Garnish as desired.

Think tuna could be substituted with salmon, crab or shrimp. _Lee's note: I am using shrimp instead of tuna._


Creamy Brie Kisses

Brie cheese, rind removed 
Wonton wrappers 
Hot pepper jelly or raspberry jelly 

Preheat oven to 400F 
1.Cut the brie into 1/2-in cubes. Place on a cookie sheet and put the cheese in the freezer for 30 minutes. 
2.Lightly spray a mini-muffin pan with nonstick spray. Fit one wonton skin into each cup, letting the edges stick out over the top. 
3.Place a blob of jelly in each cup, then top with a cube of frozen cheese. 
4.Bake for 10-15 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and the wonton skins are golden. Serve warm. 

**I have used many kinds of jams, jellies, and butters with these. I also think that spiced apple butter is a great combination with the creamy melted brie!


----------



## mish (Nov 18, 2005)

Mmmmmmm.   Can I come too?  They both look so good.  I will have to try the kisses.  What a neat, quick idea.  Thank you.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2005)

Made the Brie kisses for an appy last sunday..Kids loved them..My only question is the need to freeze the brie..I did this and had to cook them longer than recipe said...Plus the dough or won ton round got pretty brown..Next time I plan to just put them together and bake right away..I had black cherry preserves with chunks of cherry in them and used that for one batch the other I used a spiced apple butter...Both were great..We plan to make a few for thanksgiving and I'm again using the spiced apple butter but wil use something else for a little change...

kadesma..A keeper recipe...Very good I also found round won tons and they worked great.


----------



## QSis (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh kadesma, I was WONDERING about the freezing and the round wontons!  I did get the squares, so will see how they work out.  And I WON'T freeze the brie on your recommendation.

Were they easy to eat, or did they ooze all over your mouth and hand and make a mess?

I'm going with the hot pepper jelly, since I had it already.

Thanks for your reply - it really helps!

Lee

P.S. To do a little advance work, I've made the rice mixture for the baha rolls  and it's delicious!  I could just eat it right out of the bowl! Am using spinach tortillas for this one.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 22, 2005)

Qsis,
They were a little hard to eat, being hot and the melting cheese and jelly but maybe the square ones will work better..I'm thinking about the pepper jelly for the ones on Thanksgiving, they should be tasty and zippy...I haven't really looked at the other recipe except for a glance, but will go see about it.The girls and I try to make an appy or two every sunday for our family dinner..And I love trying new things..If you like the filling that much, then I'll give it a try maybe the week after turkey day...Thanks for the heads up...Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving..Enjoy the brie kisses,they were a little messy but good..
kadesma
Lee, keep a close eye on the kisses and take them out when you get the dough to the golden color you prefer in crusts....While mine got pretty dark, they still tasted just fine, just didn't like the dark brown


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

QSis, I knew the Baha Rolls rang a bell:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/baha-rolls-other-california-roll-11261.html?highlight=California+Rolls


----------



## Alix (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm getting some tart crabapple jelly this week from my sister, so I may try the brie kisses with that.


----------



## QSis (Nov 26, 2005)

Okay, folks, here's a report on my experiences with the Baha Rolls and the Creamy Brie kisses.

First, the filling of the Baha Rolls IS delicious - good enough to make as a sandwich wrap. But I sliced them thinner than the ones in mish's photo (which I didn't see until just now), and they were hard to hold without the filling falling out. The spinach toritillas cracked and flaked in a few places, too. Next time, more mayo and maybe a thinner tortilla, much more tightly wrapped (except I did wrap these as tightly as I could). I MIGHT try these again, with those variations.

Secondly, I was very disappointed in the Brie Kisses. The edges of the wonton were not only flavorless, but they were VERY crisp and pointy - had to be careful not to cut your lips or gums! The bottoms of the wontons, under the filling, were chewy and doughy. I put in the same size glob of brie to jelly, but the jelly overpowered the delicate flavor of the brie, and was too sweet. I won't make those again.

I am much happier with a wedge of brie on a plate with a few sliced almonds pressed all over, a splash of white wine poured over the top, nuked for about 45 seconds and served with sliced baguette.

Here's a picture, along with steamed asparagus wrapped in prosciutto, which is TNT and never disappoints. 

Thanks, everyone, for all your help and replies!

Lee


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2005)

Baha Rolls I sliced them thinner than the ones in mish's photo (which I didn't see until just now) said:
			
		

> Qsis, the plate looks lovely! Perhaps we could put our heads together and find a solution?
> 
> Maybe the tortillas could be wrapped in saran wrap and refrigerated, rather than freezing - to remedy the cracking/flaking
> 
> ...


----------



## QSis (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi mish,

Oh you are so good to keep helping me with this!

I did wrap the baja rolls in saran and refrigerate overnight.  I think these are workable with more mayo, and maybe mixing the shrimp and avocado in with the rice/mayo mixture, instead of placing them on top.  I have made flour tortilla pinwheels before with no prob.

And trimming the wontons is a great idea!  Maybe after spraying them with oil, I can sprinkle some sort of seasoning on them, too, to make them a tastier carrier for the filling.

Thank you!

Lee


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Qsis.

Another thought - Perhaps trim the skins into a circle... but I think it would be fine as long as you bake and cool the skins first, w/o the filling. Also like the presentation of using two skins to form a star.

Here is another way to go, I really like. The herbs are pressed into bread... wonder if it can be pressed onto the skins or sprinkled w parm.

http://www.cumberlink.com/taste_of_home/crisco_salads05.php

P.S. The mushroom/brie filling looks very good, as does the sweet potato filling. Hope I helped some and maybe there are some ideas you might want to experiment with. Again, your dish looks delish.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 26, 2005)

Lee,
since I used the round won tons not much stuck up above the edge of the mini muffin tin..so when I added a teas. of jelly and fair sized cube of the brie it pretty much filled up the won ton. In fact I was almost afraid they might go over during baking..But, they didn't.. I do think next time I'm going to brush the won ton with egg wash, put it into the tin then sprinkle with some sort of seasoning, that will go with what ever I've put with the brie..sweet or savory...that will make should make the skins prettier and also flavor them more..What do you think...?

kadesma


----------



## mish (Nov 26, 2005)

Bake the won tons first and let them cool. Then fill with whatever. My guess is too much brie and topped with jelly will make the bottom soggy. There are many flavored cooking sprays out there as well. I've given some good examples, hope you find them helpful.  If you like, pm me, and we can talk some more.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 26, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Bake the won tons first and let them cool. Then fill with whatever. My guess is too much brie and topped with jelly will make the bottom soggy. There are many flavored cooking sprays out there as well. I've given some good examples, hope you find them helpful. If you like, pm me, and we can talk some more.


Mish, the bottoms of my wontons were as crisp as the little bit that poked out of the tin..But I used the round wraps not the long or square...I
d love to make these again, I'm thinking I want to try something savory the next time thought...Wonder how a mix of mushrooms and onions,garlic an herbs would be along with the brie?

kadesma


----------

